# 17 inch wheels



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Anybody out there run on 17 inch wheels either in summer or winter?


----------



## csi_basel (May 11, 2006)

Don't think anyone is going to admit to that.... :lol:


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

csi_basel said:


> Don't think anyone is going to admit to that.... :lol:


 I thought as much but you never know. :roll:


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

Edinburra said:


> Anybody out there run on 17 inch wheels either in summer or winter?


You might try this - complete with all required suspension fixings and upgraded brakes


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

My interest was because of this video.






Worth a look and perhaps an informed comment?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Edinburra said:


> My interest was because of this video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw that a while back. I thought he came to the conclusion that 18" was the best compromise.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Edinburra said:
> 
> 
> > My interest was because of this video.
> ...


Yes me too but I thought if I asked for comment on 18 inch wheels nobody would answer.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Don't take this the wrong way but why would you put 17" on a MK3 :?


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

I had a set of 17 inch trapeze wheels with winter tyres that I ran on my MK 2 black edition

They went on my MK 3 s line no bother

Now have a MK 3 TTS

Will try them on that. Might be tight on the front calipers.


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)

When the Mk3 was first launched on the German website 17" wheels were the standard option on the Sport. The UK configurator didn't appear until some weeks later so in the meantime, armed with Google Translate, I put together my ideal spec. I have even kept my original screen-grabs: here they are, complete with 17" wheels...











Nyxx said:


> Don't take this the wrong way but why would you put 17" on a MK3 :?


I had spent some time researching the pros and cons of big versus small wheels, and came to the following conclusions:
1. Big wheels look good but give you a joggly ride.
2. Small wheels give a smoother ride and have better grip in the wet.

My then current car, a 15-year-old Celica, had a relatively harsh ride just on its 16" wheels so that influenced my decision too.

Of course, when the UK configurator appeared, 17" wheels weren't even on the menu so I just picked the nicest 18" alloys, and my first test drive made my worries completely evaporate.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Nyxx said:


> Don't take this the wrong way but why would you put 17" on a MK3 :?


Well, the size is recommended on the door card for both M&S and standard use and I was curious to find out others experiences, as I am considering purchasing a set of winters.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Quizzical said:


> When the Mk3 was first launched on the German website 17" wheels were the standard option on the Sport. The UK configurator didn't appear until some weeks later so in the meantime, armed with Google Translate, I put together my ideal spec. I have even kept my original screen-grabs: here they are, complete with 17" wheels...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply, it will help me consider the options.


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

Edinburra said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Edinburra said:
> ...


I happily have 18" alloys with cold weather tyres (I used the same for my MarkII) for the Scottish Winter and 20" alloys with summer tyres for the summer.

Audi Edinburgh do the change overs for me. 18" have a less firm ride and better fuel economy. 20" look better in my opinion.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks for that. Interesting combination.


----------



## se9boy (May 21, 2017)

Here you go, just browsing and found these.....

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Audi-Wi ... Ciid%253A8


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

se9boy said:


> Here you go, just browsing and found these.....
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Audi-Wi ... Ciid%253A8


OMG








Looks like they came of a tractor.
Fit some "lovely" big mud flaps to go with them.  :wink:


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Below are my 17 inch Audi Trapeze wheels on the Mk2 S line. They fitted the Mk3 S line fine= look much better than the wheels on the ebay ad

If they don't fit the TTS because of the calipers they will be up for sale.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Nyxx said:


> Don't take this the wrong way but why would you put 17" on a MK3 :?


Perhaps for winter use? Also why do Audi list 17" so often on the door card? (I'm curious)


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

carrock said:


> Below are my 17 inch Audi Trapeze wheels on the Mk2 S line. They fitted the Mk3 S line fine= look much better than the wheels on the ebay ad
> 
> If they don't fit the TTS because of the calipers they will be up for sale.


When I bought my first TT in 2007 I bought 2 sets of those Trapez wheels/tyres for track use. I used one set but then didn't pursue track use any further. 
If you have to sell your wheels there will be little or no interest from TT owners. However, various VW owners like them and I sold both sets to two different VW Transporter (T4?) owners.


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)

brittan said:


> When I bought my first TT in 2007 I bought 2 sets of those Trapez wheels/tyres for track use.


Really? Does this mean smaller wheels are better for going faster?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Quizzical said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > When I bought my first TT in 2007 I bought 2 sets of those Trapez wheels/tyres for track use.
> ...


No, it meant they were cheap enough to wear them out rapidly.


----------

